# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Squealing Tap

## Roseanm

Can anyone tell me why our hot water tap squeals? It only stops if it's turned on very low or very fast. It's an old tap with old pipes. It is the pressure?
Thank you in advance for any help.

----------


## OFG

Maybe you're squeezing them too tightly........(just joking)
Welcome, and I'll just shift this thread into the plumbing section where you'll get better help.

----------


## Roseanm

Thank you. I am still trying to learn how to navigate this forum/s

----------


## China

Replace the jumper valve (washer)  it is most likley worn out, I replaced mine with Hydroseal units fixed the problem

----------


## wonderplumb

You will find that the washer itself has flattened out, when they do this they spin in the tap body creating the squealing. 
Replace the washers as China said, however the orange soft turn washers from Reece are better suited in my opinion.

----------


## Roseanm

Thank you!

----------


## Juz86

If you find that it still makes the sound after you have replaced the washer then sometimes the spindle itself wears out.  
All you have to do is take it out the washer and hit the stem with a hammer a few times to flatten it out. It will make it hard to put back in, but will also stop it from spinning which will be what is making that noise.

----------


## inferno6688

Hi guys, i have this same problem with my shower too. If i turn the water up tooo strong is starts a very loud squeal!! I have 1/4 turn taps. Any tips of fixing that?

----------


## SabreOne

I had this exact problem, so on the weekend I thought might as well change the washers (didn't think it would be something so simple), but all fixed and no more tap squealing at 4.30 am!!!!!  Thanks to all.......

----------


## Handyjack

And while you have the tap out, think about cleaning the threads and giving them a little bit of lubrication. It works wonders.

----------

